

A plain english introduction to CAP Theorem - suprgeek
http://ksat.me/a-plain-english-introduction-to-cap-theorem/

======
ColinWright
The paper with the actual proof (making this a theorem and not just a
conjecture or vague speculation) is here:

[http://lpd.epfl.ch/sgilbert/pubs/BrewersConjecture-
SigAct.pd...](http://lpd.epfl.ch/sgilbert/pubs/BrewersConjecture-SigAct.pdf)

This is surprisingly readable, and the introduction is quite good. In
addition, here is a blog post that talks about the terms, their meanings,
various implications, and the proof:

[http://danweinreb.org/blog/what-does-the-proof-of-the-cap-
th...](http://danweinreb.org/blog/what-does-the-proof-of-the-cap-theorem-mean)

Finally, despite the shaky start, this is also a good read:

[http://www.julianbrowne.com/article/viewer/brewers-cap-
theor...](http://www.julianbrowne.com/article/viewer/brewers-cap-theorem)

